# Dumbass Got Bit By A Shark...



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

I am posting this for my friend Robby...

Friday July 19th Robby went with a friend on a 21' Sea Chaser out of Harbor View Marina. They were going after AJ's and Grouper and anything else that would bite. Bait was live pinfish, frozen squid.

Started to head out in the Gulf but the weather did not cooperate. Huge squall to the East so we headed back in the Pass to fish inshore. Inside the NW side of Deer Point in 25' of water we started laying baits. Floating live pinfish behind the boat it took 10 minutes and an ice cold Coke, Joel told me my rod was going off. I am blind but not deaf. Duh...

I am using a Penn Fierce with 12lb Ande mono and ready for a battle. Grabbed the rod and the bite was on. The way the fish was staying down, I was calling a big ray. Joel said the way the way the line was pulling off to the North, this was no ray. The impressive fish had me running laps around the boat and wrapped around the anchor line twice. Joel managed to unwrap it both times. I tightened the drag and decided it was time to bring the fish to the boat. A few pumps later, we boated a 5' Spinner shark.

Joel gaffs this light tackle shark and brings it in the boat. Ooooopppsss! Now, I want to get a pic of me holding a shark but want to be careful. I grabbed the dorsal fin and the tail fin and picked it up. Now remember, I am blind and can't see. I am going by feel and sound only. As I was posing for a picture, the shark went crazy and literally bit the top of my shoe off with a part of my toe. I won't say what I said at that moment, but it was bad. 

I ended up with a laceration on my right big toe but didn't get stitches. Joel put Peroxide and Neosporin on the bite and wrapped it up tightly. I didn't tell anyone before now but since it has been 5 weeks and no infection, I guess we can laugh about it now. We still managed to go to the Oar House after we got back for a few drinks. It helped....

Here is a pic of my shoe...


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

I'll File that away as a note to self, glad you didn't get hurt to bad at least you still have a big toe


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Is you being blind an inside joke or something? O*D*W


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

No, Robby really is blind.


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Dang,just DANG


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

*Huh?*



devinsdad said:


> No, Robby really is blind.


 
Now I am confused. I thought you told the story as if it was you that got bit. I was wondering how a blind person was able to get on a computer and type the story out. So it is not you, but Robby, who is blind. Who caught the shark? Was Robby just an innocent by-stander and you dropped the thrashing shark next to his foot? Or was blind Robby the one who dropped the shark on your foot? Sorry to derail the thread and ask so many questions. I am just curious.


*Edit*

After rereading the story three more times, it dawned on me that you wrote the story out as it was being said to you, or at least you wrote most of it in the words of Bobby himself. Sorry for being an idiot. LoL.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

The way I read it Robby is blind and caught a fish that bit his crock off. Devinsdad wrote the story for Robby. It's got to be Robby who got bit by the shark cause no guy who could see would wear ugly arsh blue crocks. (just kidding, hope he has a sense of humor)


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

johnf said:


> It's got to be Robby who got bit by the shark cause no guy who could see would wear ugly arsh blue crocks. (just kidding, hope he has a sense of humor)


I think they're Blue:thumbup:


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

johnf said:


> The way I read it Robby is blind and caught a fish that bit his crock off. Devinsdad wrote the story for Robby. It's got to be Robby who got bit by the shark cause no guy who could see would wear ugly arsh blue crocks. (just kidding, hope he has a sense of humor)


Yes, Robby is blind and I am posting the story for him. I have known him for over 20 years and he never lets a little issue like vision to get in his way of fishing. He is a fishing machine and has been that way as long as I have known him.


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

Way to go Robbie....


----------



## CLEVE3990 (Feb 24, 2012)

I saw Robby catch a king at Pensacola pier a year or so ago. Derrick Wall helped him. He did great job!! He is quite a fisherman!:thumbup:


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Great Story --- what a Croc !!


----------



## birddog1 (Aug 13, 2013)

*birddog1*

the real story goes like this, yes he is blind,yes we fish together often ,yes when the he touched the sharks tail fin it spun and bit his crock, yes he screamed like a little girl,yes the massive wound was at least 1/16 of an inch wide and most likely the same deep, yes it did bleed some,yes it was not a good idea to let a blind person try to grab a shark, yes I bought him rum drinks until he calmed down.yes we are going fishing on fri. YES this guy lives and breaths fishing and is a lot of fun to be around hope he don't get pissed when this post gets back to him


----------



## mdlero (Aug 6, 2013)

LOL...nothing like a little rum to take your mind off a shark bite...


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this the same guy you messed with at the catfish pond?


----------



## reelndrag (Feb 20, 2013)

Lol the Shit is stirring now... But anyways glad he got to keep his toe!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Bodupp said:


> Is this the same guy you messed with at the catfish pond?


Yea, same guy. :yes:


----------

